# Powerhead to clean bottom?



## Vietguy357 (Sep 20, 2010)

I think I'm not the only one with this problem. My Tank has a sand bottom so my fish's poop lays on the top. How would I use a powerhead to help keep the bottom clean?


----------



## TonyVideo (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't think it is possible to use a power head with sand without having sand fly around all over the place. I would use a Python siphon which you can adjust the flow rate to not pick up the sand but the fish waste on the bottom which should be lighter when you do water changes. Delicate operation and one of the hazards of using sand.


----------



## Vietguy357 (Sep 20, 2010)

i used to use a siphon before but my plants and driftwood are blocking a lot of the areas i can't reach. I was thinking about putting my powerhead so that it gently blows the lighter poop out from under the driftwood and plants so that the filter suck it up


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

I use a cheap turkey baster. It works great and is easy to get it right were you want.


----------



## Akwar-e'um (Jan 16, 2009)

freshyleif said:


> I use a cheap turkey baster. It works great and is easy to get it right were you want.


Same thing here. I also add a curve piece of airline to go get those really hard to reach places....


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

You probably could use a powerhead, the same way a gardener uses a blower to move leaves. Be vary careful not to dig into the sand with the blast of water. Keep the PH up high, aim it so it hits something else like the back of the tank and a gentler flow is then deflected toward the sand.


----------



## Vietguy357 (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks. cause my fishes love to poop in places I can't reach unless i move my driftwood :/


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

A powerhead aimed slightly at the filter should increase flow to that area in hopes of it getting sucked in...


----------

